# Droid 2 R2D2 Roms



## Craigwd_2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a custom ROM for my Droid 2 R2D2 Edition. I've done some research & have learned that it's essentially an OEM version of the Droid 2 Global... I've been having issues with the stock Froyo & Gingerbread ROMs for both the vanilla Droid 2 & the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition with my n key sticking (it takes like three to seven presses on the vanilla Droid 2's Froyo & Gingerbread...; on the Froyo Stock ROM for the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition it still takes three - seven presses & on the OTA upgrade to Gingerbread on the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition 2.3.3 ROM it takes only three to four presses)... My main question is I would like to know if it's worthwhile to order the Motorola BP7X battery so I can use this phone at its true 1.2 GHz clock speed as a World Phone... Has anyone unlocked that part of my phone yet via a custom ROM...?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Craigwd_2000 said:


> I'm looking for a custom ROM for my Droid 2 R2D2 Edition. I've done some research & have learned that it's essentially an OEM version of the Droid 2 Global... I've been having issues with the stock Froyo & Gingerbread ROMs for both the vanilla Droid 2 & the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition with my n key sticking (it takes like three to seven presses on the vanilla Droid 2's Froyo & Gingerbread...; on the Froyo Stock ROM for the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition it still takes three - seven presses & on the OTA upgrade to Gingerbread on the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition 2.3.3 ROM it takes only three to four presses)... My main question is I would like to know if it's worthwhile to order the Motorola BP7X battery so I can use this phone at its true 1.2 GHz clock speed as a World Phone... Has anyone unlocked that part of my phone yet via a custom ROM...?


any r2d2 droid 2 is a normal droid 2 not the global.. u can use and droid 2 rom dont use a d2global rom or ull haveta sbf


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Craigwd_2000 said:


> I'm looking for a custom ROM for my Droid 2 R2D2 Edition. I've done some research & have learned that it's essentially an OEM version of the Droid 2 Global... I've been having issues with the stock Froyo & Gingerbread ROMs for both the vanilla Droid 2 & the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition with my n key sticking (it takes like three to seven presses on the vanilla Droid 2's Froyo & Gingerbread...; on the Froyo Stock ROM for the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition it still takes three - seven presses & on the OTA upgrade to Gingerbread on the Droid 2 R2D2 Edition 2.3.3 ROM it takes only three to four presses)... My main question is I would like to know if it's worthwhile to order the Motorola BP7X battery so I can use this phone at its true 1.2 GHz clock speed as a World Phone... Has anyone unlocked that part of my phone yet via a custom ROM...?


If your 'n' key sticks with /any/ version of software, then you have a hardware issue. A battery will not turn your Droid 2, R2D2 edition, into a Droid2 Global. How can software change the type of hardware that is physically soldered to the phone mainboard?


----------



## Craigwd_2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

According to this link it should've originally shipped with a 1.2 GHz TI OMAP processor (either OMAP3 or OMAP4 & I'm not quite sure which...): http://bit.ly/vGiPtm. Someone else in the #android IRC channel on FreeNode also confirmed that it's actually a OEM Droid 2 Global too...


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Craigwd_2000 said:


> According to this link it should've originally shipped with a 1.2 GHz TI OMAP processor (either OMAP3 or OMAP4 & I'm not quite sure which...): http://bit.ly/vGiPtm. Someone else in the #android IRC channel on FreeNode also confirmed that it's actually a OEM Droid 2 Global too...


The article says that that was only a prelaunch guess at the phones stats. Every other article I've found says that it has the same hardware as the regular droid 2.


----------

